# Meat goats/best time to butcher?



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Being New to the goat world, I have a couple questions about my meat goats. I have 2 Boer/Alpine crosses that I just bred last month. Unless I just fall in love with one for whatever reason the kids are to be butchered. When is the best time to do that? I want the time for the best tasting meat not the most meat unless that coincides with each other. Is there a sex that is better to eat then the other? If they have bucks is it best to whether them or is it not necessary? If I don't whether them will that mess with the taste/flavor of the meat? :shrug::kidblack::whatgoat:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Most people butcher between 6 months to a year. I just did one at 9 months and the meat is pretty tough, but I didn't age it at all (will do that next time.) Males will generally have more meat than females but shouldn't taste different. I wethered mine, but I've heard people say bucks aren't a problem as long as you're careful to not let any of the hide touch the meat. I'd rather not worry about that, plus I could keep him with the does.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

How do you "age" the meat?
:?:scratch:onder:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Let it hang at a controlled temperature.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Does the butcher do this or you have to do it?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If you're sending it to a butcher you'll have to ask if they have a meat locker. I think they usually charge by the day, they can probably tell you the ideal amount of time.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Lean meats, like goats, don't seem to benefit and bloom, like a fat laced carcass, from aging to me. 70lbs-90lbs is what I like to butcher them at. Bleed them good. Keep everything clean and cool. Trim off as much fat and silver skin as you can for a better product. Free choice minerals, browse, and clean fresh water help produce a good quality end product.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The one I butchered was definitely tough so I'll hang at least a little while next year. The connective tissue should still break down regardless of fat.

I got a lot of fat off of my guy, I'm set on lard for a good while!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That's different from the aging processing. When I think of aging, I think several weeks or more at controlled temperature and humidity. Aging changes flavor and texture with bacterial action.

Hanging to allow the muscle to relax and all the fluids to come out for a few days, before fabrication, is normal good whole carcass processing to me.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't have anywhere I could hang it this time :-|


----------

